# Contents insurance for rented apartment



## Penfold (1 Jul 2003)

I'm assuming that such policies exist, but haven't been able to find any info after ringing 2 brokers and searching the web.

Anyone know of a policy that's offered in Ireland or if there's more than 1 which is the best ?

Thanks

Penfold


----------



## Shauna (2 Jul 2003)

*contens ins*

Bank of Ireland do contents Ins for rented property


----------



## MOB (2 Jul 2003)

*contents insurance*

Find out who insures the apartment block.  If possible insure with them.  Then, if there is a claim, there will be less chance of arguments as to whose policy covers it - either way the same insurer has to pay out.


----------



## Harry (2 Jul 2003)

*contents insurance*

Penfold,

Why did the brokers say they couldn't insure the contents?


----------



## AMB (2 Jul 2003)

*contents insurance*

We got insurance quotes from one direct and eagle star and there was no problem that the property was rented.  Ground floor apartments can be more difficult to insure.

First direct were cheaper in this case.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2003)

*contents insurance*

I rang around 15 different brokers some months ago and the only ones who did this were [broken link removed]. They were also very polite and helpful, where most brokers were barely civil... give them a call.


----------



## deadstar69 (26 Nov 2003)

*Re: contents insurance*

FYI: Endsleigh stopped trading in the south of Ireland from June.


----------



## Mayfair (25 Apr 2004)

*contents insurance  apartment*

FBD gave me cover, no problem and reasonable.


----------

